# Pole Spear Repair



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Quick question for all y'all (sidenote - 'all y'all,' according to Webster's dictionary, is the appropriate plural form of 'y'all' when in the South) regarding a pole spear repair. 

I was fishing around (pun intended) in my old man's shop and found a fiberglass shafted pole spear (about 5ft) with a round-pointed end - no paralyzer or gig tip or anything. It's also got some light flaking going on, so my hand itched for a while. I want to put a repair on it, so I'm thinking I'll sand it once with coarse grit, once with fine, then maybe...what? Some kind of oil and sealant? 

Then - what's the best way to go about affixing a tip to one like this? Any help is appreciated. Pics of speartip below. Thanks!



















-R.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

*pole spear*

get some exopy resin like the rod builders use, if you don't want to spend the $$ use polyurethane varnish


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

I was tempted to start a new thread for this, but I figured that'd just be greedy, so I wanted to solicit some advice -

The reason I want to repair this spear is because my wife and I are going to the Keys in October. I'd love nothing more than to freedive and spear ...well..something legal. Hogfish, maybe? We'll be staying at NAS Key West - are there pretty ample opportunities for a newbie to give that kind of vacation activity a shot?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If you shoot something with it, pin it to the bottom or reef. If you don't stone it (kill shot) whatever it is will wiggle off pretty fast with no flopper/barb. Good luck and let us know how it works out. Always fun trying new (and old school) toys.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

SA - thanks for that, man. I'm definitely hoping to put a paralyzer tip on that thing so all shots don't have to be all-or-none's.

As far as spearing down there (the Keys) - do you (or anyone) have any knowledge? I'll be a rookie in the sport and in unfamiliar waters, so I doubt I'll be in any water deeper than 12 to 15 feet. Anything good in that depth?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Been a looooong time since I was in the keys. Just make sure you know the regs and the fish. Have fun. You should find something to shoot.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ringo It's not worth fixing with the cheap prices of a new pole spear.


----------



## lronhead (Jan 29, 2010)

Sand it down and epoxy coat it. You can buy a flopper and pin and drill it in. Buying a new one would be too easy and not nearly as much satisfying.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Ringo It's not worth fixing with the cheap prices of a new pole spear.


 
I agree.

I use paralyzer tips on my pole spears. Be sure to get a stainless steel one. There are some low quality tips out there.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Not to say you cant kill something with it down there, but I would go for a new one. Im down there (Cudjoe) every couple of months and can say, a gun would be way more useful. Hogs have a way of being very slow moving, until you go to shoot, they make this "thump" sound and are gone! Haha! Ive killed plenty with a pole spear, but with that one you would have to do some work to get it working, and then do like SaltAddict and pin them to the ground, not always an easy feat. If you shoot a grouper, itll be gone and will die somewhere in a hole. Either get a new one where you can put a flopper or spinner tip, go with a rock pint, or... Save up a little and buy a gun! Cant go wrong with a biller, and MBT has some smaller hammer heads in right now that would be ideal for what youre wanting to do!


----------

